# Noob Question: Recording only works for OTA/Cable?



## tgm1024 (Jan 2, 2017)

Nutshell: Can I record any streaming channel services with Tivo products? With an HTPC, I can always run something semi-surreptitious like PlayOn Plus; as a software engineer, I'm not against an HTPC, but *am* against painful UI's----especially since they're not wife-proof.

Ok, .....cue TL;DR in 5 4 3 2 .....

I'm attempting a cord cutting, and am considering the Bolt. I *might* return to cable in the future, hence the desire for Bolt over the Roamio, and I also hear from multiple places that the Bolt seems more responsive (I'm guessing from the updated electronics).

My goal is this:
Hulu Plus / HBO / Netflix / Starz / Showtime

However, my kids are in love with certain shows that aren't always available on Hulu, and my son in particular "requires"  Mythbusters on Discovery/Sci, and Nova, and the selection and retention on those shows is miserable.

So my family is addicted to the DVR+cable combination (My 12 y.o. for example has watched one particular *old* recording of Nova something like 7 times). I'm just not willing to pay Verizon [FIOS] any longer for anything other than internet. {author curses under breath}...

Does Tivo allow some ability (at all) of DVRing the Streaming services such as Hulu, etc.?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

No, TiVo does not record streaming services like Hulu, etc. You mention PlayOn but don't indicate whether or not you use it, it works really well for many streaming services for me, I recommend it for shows that won't be available on those services long. I sure wouldn't call it surreptitious, I have been using it for about 6 years now and believe the user base is a lot bigger than you might think.


----------



## tgm1024 (Jan 2, 2017)

Chris Gerhard said:


> No, TiVo does not record streaming services like Hulu, etc.


.......................................................{sad sigh}.



Chris Gerhard said:


> You mention PlayOn but don't indicate whether or not you use it, it works really well for many streaming services for me, I recommend it for shows that won't be available on those services long. I sure wouldn't call it surreptitious, I have been using it for about 6 years now and believe the user base is a lot bigger than you might think.


Thanks. I only regard PlayOn as being "semi-surreptitious" because some folks like Netflix were quoted as saying that any recording of their service was "against the Terms of Service". IMO, it's unclear how long either side will be able to keep it up. Perhaps we shouldn't make too many people aware of it. LOL. But _definitely _thank you for telling me of your success with it.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

The biggest trouble with Playon is it only supports resolutions up to 720p not full HD and stereo audio, no DD 5.1


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Only 720P? I guess that was the reason I stopped using it? I remember getting a lifetime license for PlayOn a long time ago. But I never even re-installed it when I wiped my PC in 2015.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Only 720P? I guess that was the reason I stopped using it? I remember getting a lifetime license for PlayOn a long time ago. But I never even re-installed it when I wiped my PC in 2015.


they have been promising an update to allow 1080p for some time but have continued to state that DD5.1 is not coming as none of the providers send DD5.1 to desktop clients.


----------



## tgm1024 (Jan 2, 2017)

Chris Gerhard said:


> No, TiVo does not record streaming services like Hulu, etc. You mention PlayOn but don't indicate whether or not you use it, it works really well for many streaming services for me, I recommend it for shows that won't be available on those services long. I sure wouldn't call it surreptitious, I have been using it for about 6 years now and believe the user base is a lot bigger than you might think.


Back to this post. Do you have your PC tunnel the recorded shows to a specialized TiVO "channel" or something? I've been having a hell of a time deciphering how this is supposed to work with Tivo & Roku.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

tgm1024 said:


> Back to this post. Do you have your PC tunnel the recorded shows to a specialized TiVO "channel" or something? I've been having a hell of a time deciphering how this is supposed to work with Tivo & Roku.


PlayOn runs on a network PC, ideally connected by ethernet but I have used it with Wi-Fi. To access PlayOn recordings through TiVo, I would guess use the TiVo Plex app but I don't do that. Roku has a PlayOn channel but I don't really like it and don't use it either but if what you have is TiVo and Roku, that will work OK. My set up is TiVo through Google TV HDMI input, Google TV has a PlayOn app so to watch TiVo, we just hit the TV app and to watch PlayOn, we select the PlayOn app. The female head of household knows how to use this set up, no way I am going to change it unless there is a reason it won't work.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

tgm1024 said:


> Back to this post. Do you have your PC tunnel the recorded shows to a specialized TiVO "channel" or something? I've been having a hell of a time deciphering how this is supposed to work with Tivo & Roku.


Playon creates mp4 files that can be loaded on tbe tivo directly.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

TiVo one pass let's you organize shows available on those services in one playlist. Not perfect, but a great feature. It does not excited them, but will bring you to the streaming show/episode.


----------

